# Honda HS928 Track - Drive Clutch Lever



## iowaboy (Jan 19, 2020)

Have a 4 year old HS928 that won't move. Runs fine, auger engage is fine. Drive handle/lever is loose. No tension. There appeared to be a pin missing from under the handle that goes through the shaft connecting to the auger engage handle. The replacement pin went right in through the shaft but I'm guessing it needs to line up somehow? Or do I have bigger problems? Is there somewhere I can buy a svc manual to download? Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

iowaboy said:


> Have a 4 year old HS928 that won't move. Runs fine, auger engage is fine. Drive handle/lever is loose. No tension. There appeared to be a pin missing from under the handle that goes through the shaft connecting to the auger engage handle. The replacement pin went right in through the shaft but I'm guessing it needs to line up somehow? Or do I have bigger problems? Is there somewhere I can buy a svc manual to download? Any tips would be appreciated!


perhaps a broken cable end or the end came out of the slot? is there a way to post picture? when the handle is loose like that it is usually a broken cable that i check first. the cable is also connected underneath the belt cover to a spring that sometimes the end breaks on spring.


----------



## iowaboy (Jan 19, 2020)

Thank you so much orangputeh! It was indeed the cable. i had some snow get in behind that spring cover yesterday & froze overnight. When I went to engage today the spring popped off. Everything was there & in tact.

Great help again -- thank you!!

:smile2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

iowaboy said:


> Thank you so much orangputeh! It was indeed the cable. i had some snow get in behind that spring cover yesterday & froze overnight. When I went to engage today the spring popped off. Everything was there & in tact.
> 
> Great help again -- thank you!!
> 
> :smile2:


actually I'd be wondering why it popped off. very unusual. maybe needs a cable adjustment when you get it back into slot? or the cable froze in sheaf?

you can pull the boot off and spray some chain/cable spray and work it so cable does not bind up. if boot is off then you are getting water in there .


----------

